# Sticky  The American Bully Kennel Club Standard and Classes



## pitbullmamanatl

Each class adheres to the Standard Class written standard with some amendments. 
They are broken down as follows and the classes are determined by height with consideration given to age in the ring:


*Standard Class*- That is the standard every class follows.









*General Impression*
The American Bully should give the impression of great strength for its size. Compact to medium/large size dog with a muscular body and blocky head. Powerful in it's movement and should display effortless movement at the same time. Keenly alive and alert to its surroundings. The American Bully should have the appearance of heavy bone structure with a Bully build and look.
*HEAD*
Medium in length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears.
Ears- Natural or cropped
Eyes- All colors except albinism. Eye shape is oval to slightly roundish, low down in skull and set far apart.
Muzzle- Short-Medium blocky upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes.
Jaws- well defined.
Under jaw- to be strong.
Lips- semi close and even, some looseness accepted (more so with the XL and Extreme varieties) but not preferred.
Upper Teeth- to meet tightly outside lower teeth in form or scissor bite accepted
Nose- all colors acceptable
 *NECK*
Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulder to back of skull. (some looseness of skin is accepted with the XL and Extreme varieties) Compact to medium size should have minimal or no loose skin.
 *SHOULDERS*
Strong and muscular with blade being wide and set wide.
*BACK*
Fairly short to medium back, slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. (slightly higher rears accepted for XL and Extreme varieties) but not desired in the compact medium size.
 *BODY*
Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear and all ribs close together
Forelegs- set rather wide apart to permit chest development
Chest- should be deep and broad
 *TAIL*
Short to medium in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point
Kinks and Knots- are faults however accepted in the show ring but not preferred
 *LEGS*
Front legs- straight from legs, large or round bones, pastern upright are preferred
Feet- slight turning outwards is accepted as long as feet do not measures a 45 degree, should be of moderate size, well arched and compact
Hindquarters- well muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out (slight turns accepted in the XL and Extreme varieties)
 *COAT*
Short, close, stiff to the touch and glossy
 *COLOR*
All colors and patterns are permissible
*SIZE*
Dogs should be healthy and should NOT reach the point where it is considered obese. Height and weight should be in proportion of the body frame.
Height-Females 16 to 19 at withers Males 17-20 at withers
Weight- There is no particular weight for the breed
 *GAIT*
Should be effortless and powerful. The action must, however, be unrestrained, free and vigorous with powerful drive off the rear. (Some paddling and lumbering accepted in XL and Extreme varieties), but not preferred in compact to medium.
 *FAULTS*
Faults to be penalized but not disqualifications for showing are:
Kinked tail
Twisted tail
Knotted tail
Long tail
Curled tail
Overly Short tail
Pink or Albino eyes
Undershot mouth
Overshot mouth
Severe turn fronts
Severe turn to rears
cryptorchidism-undesended testicle
*DISQUALIFICATIONS*
Displaying or possessing aggressive behavior towards humans



*Pocket*- This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Pocket Bully is determined by its adult height. Males under 17″ at the withers. Females under 16″ at the withers.












*XL*- Males over 20″ at the withers.Females over 19″ at the withers.












*Extreme*- Extreme Bully is determined by its body structure and build.Both sex dogs with heavier body frames and more overall body mass.












*Classic*- Classic dog is determined by its body structure and build. Both sex dogs with lighter body frames and less overall body mass.


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

Awesome! This should have been the very first post in Bullies 101!


----------



## American_Pit13

Agreed this is a perfect post for starting out education on Bullies.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Totally Agree !! Smh did I give love on this lol cause I'm told I need to spread blah ...


----------



## Pitbull Palace

Well I Learned somthing TODAY  I have a CLASSIC and the Whole time Ive been calling it a STANDARD, lol...Shows How Much I know about all this Bully stuff...hahaha
I love the Classic too, It resembles all my other AMSTAFFS ive had . I love a well perporsioned Dog !


----------



## heiner

great post!:clap:


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*AWESOME POST! *


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*BUMP* :goodpost:


----------



## oslak

is there a standard height for a classic bully ?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

oslak said:


> is there a standard height for a classic bully ?


Yes, both Classic and Extreme should still be the height for the standard class, females 16 to 19 at withers and males 17-20 at wither.


----------



## Voodoochild

Great info


----------

